# Trial Trip



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Me and my wife went for a little trip this evening to test out some of the worms that I have been pouring. I lost a couple damn good ones due to a dull hook, one had me so upset that I could not fish for at least 10 minutes. My wife caught a few good ones, the biggest bass that she has ever caught while actually bass fishing.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a good bass. Where were you?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine bass!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Let's see these home-brew worms!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, you let the wife kick your butt, didn't you.
Did u use the 2 tone colored ones?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

barefoot said:


> Yep, you let the wife kick your butt, didn't you.
> Did u use the 2 tone colored ones?


I can not honestly say that I let her win. The two big ones that I lost came on the black and red 2 tone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice looking fish! Sorry to hear about the heartbreak on the fish you lost, I know exactly how that feels! Knew those sweet plastics you made would work well. Catching good fish (or even losing them) on baits you make is the coolest feeling.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Need to see some of them plastics!!! Sounds like a good day fer your ole lady at least!!! hahaha


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

some nice bass there....did they eat good?


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Shaky head huh? Looks like you should have a good game plan for thursday


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

olegator said:


> some nice bass there....did they eat good?


All catch and release!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Buckchaser said:


> Shaky head huh? Looks like you should have a good game plan for thursday


No plan I ever make works out! Sad thing is my partner will not be there Thursday


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Need to see some of them plastics!!! Sounds like a good day fer your ole lady at least!!! hahaha


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f39/soft-plastic-creations-581490/


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

azevedo16 said:


> No plan I ever make works out! Sad thing is my partner will not be there Thursday


These lures look great. Regarding partners, sometimes you don't need one. Just think of all the fishing spots you can have to yourself lol


----------

